# Darkmoon's 2nd new sinawalli "Dizzy Double"



## Darkmoon (Nov 9, 2005)

All these strikes are done with a stick in each hand, and utilizing the far end or the high velocity end of the stick.

Starting with the "Heaven and Earth" stance/chamber. 

The first strike (is with the right hand chambered on the right shoulder) is to the head (left temple), then abenico (wrist flip) to the other side of the head (right temple), now chamber the on the left shoulder.

The second strike (is with the left hand chambered/tucked under the right arm) is to the side of the left knee, now chamber on the left shoulder.

The third strike (is with the right hand chambered on the left shoulder) is to the head (right temple) then chamber/tuck under the left arm.

The fourth strike (is with the left hand chambered on the left shoulder) is to right temple, then abenico/wrist flip to the left temple, now chamber on the right shoulder.

The fifth strike (is with the right hand chambered under the left arm) is to the side of the right knee, now chamber on the right shoulder.

The sixth strike (is with the left hand chambered on the right shoulder) is to the head (left temple), now chamber/tuck under the right arm.

Starting on the right side

Right 1-2 Left shoulder chamber
Left 9 Left shoulder chamber
Right 2 Left tuck (under arm) chamber
Left 2-1 Right shoulder chamber
Right 8 Right shoulder chamber
Left 1 Right tuck (under arm) chamber

As you can guess this dose flow, and it's just like the "Heaven and Earth" Double sinawalli with the first strike being on the same contact point but ending with an abenico strike instead of a fallow through strike.

Feed back be it positive or negative is welcome.

Thank you


----------



## The Kai (Nov 10, 2005)

Cool idea

Thanks for posting it


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 10, 2005)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> All these strikes are done with a stick in each hand, and utilizing the far end or the high velocity end of the stick.
> 
> Starting with the "Heaven and Earth" stance/chamber.
> 
> ...



Great Post, DarkMoon!!!

I may not be envisioning the pattern above correctly, but the Professor used to like his seminar participants to do this drill while the partner would hold the sticks horizontally in a "V" formation.

Using vertical abinicos, the pattern would be, Rt Hand (L-R-L abanico strikes), then continue the double sinawali pattern. Lt Hand (R-L-R abanico strikes), then continue the double sinawali pattern.

Thanks again,

Palusut


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 10, 2005)

Darkmoon,

Good explanation that was easy to follow. 

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Darkmoon (Nov 10, 2005)

What you're describing Palusut sounds like the forward redonda with a partner. That the version you describe is more of a variation on the forward sinawalli with abenico/wrist flip strikes at the beginning of the pattern. We've done both in class. As far as I know that's  not a sinawalli.

But I could always be wrong. Since I sometimes mix the two names up.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 10, 2005)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> What you're describing Palusut sounds like the forward redonda with a partner. That the version you describe is more of a variation on the forward sinawalli with abenico/wrist flip strikes at the beginning of the pattern. We've done both in class. As far as I know that's not a sinawalli.
> 
> But I could always be wrong. Since I sometimes mix the two names up.


Hi Darkmoon,

You have raised a great point about the difference between redonda and sinawalli,  which could be spun into a seperate thread.

Thanks again for your posts,

Palusut


----------



## Darkmoon (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh crap what I do!? (Panic!)...Oh yeah.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> You have raised a great point about the difference between redonda and sinawalli, which could be spun into a seperate thread.


 
Agreed! I was partially trying to get at that issue with this thread on FMATalk.com. Many people I meet mean Heaven Six when they say Redondo/Redonda; others mean the drill mentioned where one person makes a V of the sticks; others mean a single strike with a circular arc.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Agreed! I was partially trying to get at that issue with this thread on FMATalk.com. Many people I meet mean Heaven Six when they say Redondo/Redonda; others mean the drill mentioned where one person makes a V of the sticks; others mean a single strike with a circular arc.


Cool, Arnisador!

Let's use that thread for a reference.

-Palusut


----------



## DrBarber (Nov 15, 2005)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> All these strikes are done with a stick in each hand, and utilizing the far end or the high velocity end of the stick.
> 
> Starting with the "Heaven and Earth" stance/chamber.
> 
> ...


 
Would it be possible for you to provide us with a video clip of the "Dizzy Double"?  Thanks.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Darkmoon (Nov 15, 2005)

Doc, I have no access to a camera that can put the video on the computer. Any ideas?


----------



## DrBarber (Nov 16, 2005)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Doc, I have no access to a camera that can put the video on the computer. Any ideas?


 
I'm sorry that I can't be of any technical help, Darkmoon, however, I believe that Bob Hubbard could help you if you can provide him with a vhs tape of your sinawali.  

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Darkmoon (Nov 16, 2005)

thats's a good idea. Thanks


----------

